# Everybody's Favorite Call



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Just wondering what everybody's preference is... What works for you and what's easy to blow. Duck, Goose, and whistles. 

I use illusion:
Canada Goose Flute
mini-mag double reed

The mini-mag has a tendency to freeze up in the dead of winter though...

happy hunting, pete


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Geese: I use a Quakerboy mag for range and a Big River long flute to try to talk them.
Ducks: Primos Wenchs, then a custom call from a guy named Duckbait.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

echo timber mostly,and change up to my rnt too.watch em,see what they like.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

got to love the wench


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

wow.....that's a loaded question.....LOL

My goto for geese is my zink power Maximus, followed by a Hayes calls Long short reed. adding a power Clucker to the list soon.

As for ducks, I have a custom wayne Betts for Ark. That I love.

I've been playing with a Brown Sugar by DC, that thing is pure, close in death.
and a QH J-frame that's LOUD.....to say the least. Good for getting some long range attention


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Still got the same Big river flute I ever bought, tried EVERY SR goose call out there and still stuck with the flute. lol As far as ducks got about 8 diffrent calls and it is better to let my pardner do the calling lol


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Big River Flute for the Geese
Echo timber & Buck Gardner Spit tech for ducks


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

Geese - Zinks Power Clucker
Ducks - My $11.98 Hadels Dr-85...Thing is great!!!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Goose: Zinks PC-1
Ducks: Haydels Red Legs.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mojo - That PC-1 is an awesome call aint it...Got it last year and thats the only goose call I need!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Geese-Zinks Power Clucker

Ducks-Zinks Power Hen


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah that is THE easiest short reed out there. I lost my flute last year and bought a different short reed. It took my a while but I got it down decent enough to use but it still sounded bad. I switched to the zinks and it was cake to call. My vocabulary with it beats anything else I've blown.


----------

